# Dark angel Color Scheme



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Okay I know I know, there not green (or green with half Bleached bone, or all bleached bone, or all black) but they WILL be my next Dark Angel armies color scheme, the one on the left will be Basic troopers, and the one on the right will be Sergeants and higher, they will still use DA icons mind you, to try and tie them in, but I just wanted something different really, I don't mind doing green but meh.

anyway what do you think, any suggestions for improvements at all just say.

And do not say its like Ultramarines, there are few colors that go easily over black lol


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Hmm... interesting. Might I suggest a little more differentiation between the troopers and the officers? Like painting the trooper aquilas silver and the officer aquilas gold?

But other than that, looks good!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

they look quite similar to crimson fists.....


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Cadian81st said:


> Hmm... interesting. Might I suggest a little more differentiation between the troopers and the officers? Like painting the trooper aquilas silver and the officer aquilas gold?
> 
> But other than that, looks good!


I was thinking basic troops Bronze, and Officers silver with Gold Highlights, which I've done before and it look awesome.

I'll have to paint a spare miniature I think, don't have any though lol, maybe buy a combat team to do tests


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

How about green shoulder pads to tie them in?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Personally, I think that if you are going to actually use a certain Chapter and not one of your own making you should go with something similar to the actual colours at least. Look at the Thousand Son model I did. It is still the blue/yellow colours of the Legion but with my own twist, making it Blue Steel and Gold.

But that is just me.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> Personally, I think that if you are going to actually use a certain Chapter and not one of your own making you should go with something similar to the actual colours at least. Look at the Thousand Son model I did. It is still the blue/yellow colours of the Legion but with my own twist, making it Blue Steel and Gold.
> 
> But that is just me.


well they are (as I said) going to use the same shoulder pad symbols, the winged sword, so that should work right?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

same shoulder pads might just mean that they have 'angels' in their name - it doesnt make them dark angels and should not be branded accordingly.

as i said before they look like crimson fists. not dark angels


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

theres nothing wrong with using da models, have u considered trait marines instead? I wouldn't have a problem with you using them with the da rules though, but as has been said why use darkangels if your not liking the look of darkangels? Maybe it would be better to darken the blue even more and then stick with the bleached bone as a contrasting colour


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Here's an idea. The Dark Angels rules are going to emphasize a more second-edition feel to them, and are supposed to reflect a non-Codex Chapter. So why not go the extra three feet and make it a non-Codex Chapter that relies on small units of exceptionally-well drilled (even for Space Marines) brethren. For example, you could have 20 squads to a Company instead of ten, and have the sergeants be more along the lines of the Captain's champions rather than actual full squad leaders. It'd also leave you free to mess with the Codex formation a bit-- you could get away with fielding 30 assault marines in an army if you really wanted to, and have them all be in one company's markings. The joys of a non-codex Chapter...

Anyway, color scheme. It's a good color scheme, but it doesn't scream Dark Angels. That's fine, it doesn't have to. I've been kicking around making a Sons of Horus terminator army to represent Abaddon and his closest bodyguard using the Deathwing rules (and using the terminator Kai Gun bit as the assault cannons, rather than the actual assault cannon, since... yeah...) and the Black Legion is certainly not the Dark Angels! My only meaningful suggestion (and kudos for reading through my cough-syrup induced ramblings here) is to make the sergeant's helmet red. It makes it very easy to spot the sergeant from the table. For my Lions Rampant, who have white armor and green details, for example, I paint the helmets of the sergeants green so they stand out but still fit within the squad as a whole.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah, I do similar things with my Champs and Shas'uis. I like to use special characters for Chaos champs and my Shas'uis are ALWAYS helmetless. It makes it so much easier to spot them on the table that way as it sets them apart just enough.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Though I think you scheme is a bit busy, use whatever color scheme you want to. I'd even suggest you use your own army symbol or badge. Then you can run them as Dark ANnels, Blood Angels, Ultra Marines, Black Templars, etc.  

My Marine army is White with red and gold trim. I use them ad Ultramarines and as Templars. I can play any force.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Hmm soz for being inactive so much, uncle broke computer (again, hes banned lol)

But I have a third scheme in mind, much darker than both of these, mainly Grey and Black, but I might do it on a model, since its a little......oh go on then lol, the robes will be black leather kinda effect, and the DA mark will be white










I think this is my Favorite


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

That's certainly a better color scheme.


----------



## Knight of ne (Dec 31, 2006)

that is indeed a much nicer colour scheme and it looks more dark angelish than blue.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks, I think I will go for this one indeed

on an unrelated topic WHAT THE HELL IS WITH THE FREAKING NAVIGATION TASKBAR ON MY SCREEN, ITS FRELLING ANNOYING


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

That is indeed a much better scheme. I really like it.
If you make your own Chapter badge you can play them as any Marine Chapter , which then means any model you want to paint is fair game.


----------

